# I think i have heartburn. ?



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am not sure if i have heartburn/acid reflux, but i have pain in the stomach, like its on fire, sore, bloating, wind and trouble swallowing my food, as if it gets stuck going down. Any advice as to what this is. ???Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you feel like food (especially things like meats) get stuck going down you need to have an endoscopy if you haven't already.There are some kinds of damage that can happen to the esophagus with long term heartburn that can make it hard to swallow. They can open that up when they go in (I have one of these "rings" in my esophagus, but it is not bothering me, but they said if it starts then they will deal with it).There can be a lot of reasons for all this, but it isn't something you should ignore if it has been going on for awhile.Until you see the doctor something over the counter like Mylanta, Zantac, or Prilosec can do a lot of good, but you shouldn't just self treat as they do need to take a look and make sure nothing that needs to be dealt with is going on.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen, will book to see my doctor.


----------

